# Covington Ford



## GoldDot40 (Jan 27, 2019)

Anybody have experience with this dealership? I can only find a few online reviews...all of which are kind of irrelevant to the subject I need to know about. 

Covingron Ford seems to be a premier dealership for Ford to sell off a lot of their buyback vehicles. Almost all of their used car selection is manufacturer buybacks that they get from all over the country from other Ford dealerships. Basically, these are vehicles that have had to go back to the dealership under warranty enough times that it falls under "lemon laws". Ford buys back the vehicle from the disgruntled customers and gives them another one. 

Most of these vehicles have very low miles for their age and are marked down to a price that is very attractive. They also have whatever is left of the manufacturer warranty, plus the dealership adds on it's own 12 month/12K mile bumper to bumper warranty. All of the issues the vehicle came back for have been addressed and corrected. They actually provide details of every single time the vehicle had a warranty repair done.

So has anybody here ever bought any of these used vehicles from Covington Ford? Just curious about overall experience and if the vehicle continued to have problems.


----------



## NiteHunter (Jan 27, 2019)

I have bought new,used and buybacks from them. Matt, Wes and the rest of the crew do a great job. I've only had an issue with one buyback, my wife's Edge. It was fine for a year then started the same stuff it was bought back for. Ford ended up buying it back and we got another Edge. I would definitely recommend Covington Ford.


----------



## jdtractor1622 (Jan 28, 2019)

Our family has about five trucks that were buybacks and we have not had any problems at all.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 28, 2019)

A lot of buybacks are perfectly good vehicles and always have been. Sometimes the manufacturer will buy these cars back from the customer just to make the customer happy even though there is nothing wrong with the vehicle. They just have to complain enough. There are some people that you just can't make happy.


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 28, 2019)

resale / trade in value on them can be poor


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 28, 2019)

I have not purchased a vehicle from them.  I did meet the guy who owns the dealership a few years ago.  Really a nice guy.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 28, 2019)

Anything you buy, anything, will lose 50% or more of it's resale value as soon as you drive it off the lot. Great way to save on lux brands you want.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 28, 2019)

Bought a few vehicles from them and haven’ Had any issues 
.  Hard to beat the price you can get on the buy backs.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 28, 2019)

They have a vehicle that were are absolutely in the market for. Exterior color, interior color, wheel option, 1 owner, and they have provided a list of everything the vehicle was in for. I verified that list with a buddy who works for a Ford dealer in another state.

The price is about $10K less than the same make/model with MORE miles at my surrounding dealerships. I'm still weighing my options on it. Appreciate the input.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 29, 2019)

I helped my son buy a new mustang last yr. I sent out 15 emails to 15 different dealers all over the state even a few out of state. I asked for a drive out price only, that didn’t include taxes or tag. We had prices $10,000 apart. We ended up paying less than some dealers were asking for used ones. Just shop around for what you want. I didn’t give them my real phone number just an email. Saved him a ton of money. Took me about and 1hr of copy and paste. Had it bought in a few days. We only visited 2 dealers.


----------

